# Seeking guidance- my first Wabi- Kusa project



## Sacha (10 Apr 2014)

I have a baby biorb currently sitting empty and I've decided I want to use it as my first ever Wabi- Kusa bowl.

I have never done anything like this before and I was wondering if there is some kind of idiot's guide on how to set it up. 

I guess the most important things I need to know are what substrate to use and how much, how to scape it, what plants are the easiest to grow in these conditions... 

Anyone got any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (10 Apr 2014)

I've been trying to find time/space/funds to do something similar for a while.

Came across this short video which looked like a good initial tutorial. Check out András Tündik's works for inspiration.... really lovely.


----------



## Sacha (10 Apr 2014)

Thanks for that, it is a good tutorial.
Looks simple enough actually, but is it totally necessary to use the substrate balls?[DOUBLEPOST=1397137293][/DOUBLEPOST]Ah- this is exactly the kind of thing I want to replicate.






I guess it's not strictly wabi- kusa, but should give an idea of the kind of style I want to go for.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (10 Apr 2014)

Hi Sacha, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong (I'm a complete novice), but the substrate balls look like a load of... balls. I would have thought any nice nutritious substrate would have worked.


----------



## Sacha (10 Apr 2014)

Right..

So a nice nutritious substrate, plant some easy to grow plants, spray with water daily, and away we go...?


----------



## Sacha (10 Apr 2014)

Can someone recommend a good nutritious substrate, that I can plant directly into? As in one that doesn't need to be capped.


----------



## Dominic (10 Apr 2014)

I don't see why anything would need to be capped in a wabi-kusa mate, unless it was submerged. JINo3? I am assuming you want a similar look to the picture you just attached, but no water? Eleocharis does AMAZING emersed- same with lilaeopsis. From my experience with those plants i think you could get away without spraying or sealing the tank with those provided you have a moist substrate  staurogyne tends to dry out very easily. Never had much luck with mosses apart from taiwan, Hydrocotyle species grow like crazy. Hemianthus and Glosso should do okay.

Also if you are using a bi-orb, i would recommend getting a better light, as they are only 5w lights on baby biorbs and are usually very dim. Maybe a table lamp? Natural sunlight does seem to be the best in my opinion though. 

This is my experience with emersed growing, hope it helps mate.


----------



## tim (10 Apr 2014)

Sacha said:


> Thanks for that, it is a good tutorial.
> Looks simple enough actually, but is it totally necessary to use the substrate balls?[DOUBLEPOST=1397137293][/DOUBLEPOST]Ah- this is exactly the kind of thing I want to replicate.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sacha, if you intend to flood the tank like above use an Ada type substrate, tmc nutrasoil or Colombo florabase are cheaper alternatives, John Inness will need capping ime.


----------



## Sacha (10 Apr 2014)

I don't intend to flood the tank, I want it to be emersed... 

Dominic, that's great advice- thank you. The biorb light is not great, but it's right next to a window, so should get plenty of sunlight.

Just to clarify, with Wabi Kusa, You do slightly fill the bowl with water? As Dominic you implied that there's no water in a wabi kusa bowl...?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Apr 2014)

Hey Sacha, Sam is doing something very close to what you're wanting to do your Biorb. Have a look at his journal.


----------



## Sacha (11 Apr 2014)

Thanks, just taken a look now. Looks like he's had great success... But he used the ball method too!


----------



## Sacha (11 Apr 2014)

So if I go Emersed, and assuming I don't use one of those balls... What would be the best substrate to use?


----------



## Dominic (11 Apr 2014)

Sorry it completely slipped my mind that you had to flood it slightly. I'd go with what tim recommended. As for by the window- that should be plenty of light


----------



## Sacha (11 Apr 2014)

I have decided to buy the black TMC Nutrasoil. 

I need to decide on a list of plants. Could really do with some advice as to which plants are the easiest to grow emersed. 

As an "all round" carpet, I can't decide between Eleocharis sp Mini, Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis, or Hemianthus Cuba. 

If I chose the Eleocharis or Lilaeopsis, the carpet would be grass- like, but if I chose HC, it would be more lush and clover- looking.... I think I prefer the look of the HC, but would like some advice about which of these plants would look best, and which are easiest to grow... 

Once I've decided on the carpet, what about the larger, centre plants? Which would do best emersed? 

And finally... should I use one of those balls for the centre...?!


----------



## Sacha (12 Apr 2014)

If it is best to use one of those substrate balls, where can I buy them?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2014)

The green machine sell wabi balls
I think sampikey made his own.
Hc and hair grass both grow easily emersed


----------



## Sacha (13 Apr 2014)

Right, thanks for that. 

It looks like things might be easier if I use one of those wabi balls. 

Any recommendations for plants for the ball?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2014)

Easier yes but you gotta love making mud pies. I don't know a great deal about wabis but theres only a few plants we use eg vallis that are true aquatic plants so most should be fine.


----------



## Sacha (13 Apr 2014)

Right, I've ordered the substrate. TMC Aquagro Nutrasoil. 

Now I really need to decide on plants. I have no idea whether I should get HC, hair grass etc for the carpet. Would love to hear from someone who has grown an emersed carpet before, as to which plants look the best. I just can't decide which would look more attractive!


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2014)

Both
Only grew hc in the propagator natural light only


 


 
10 weeks earlier


 
I did hair grass dsm in the cube that did good too my monte carlo nearly died though


----------



## Sacha (14 Apr 2014)

Beautiful!

Looks like HC will be my first emersed plant then


----------

